# PORP/TORP  code



## evonp (Dec 30, 2008)

Just wanted to verify...We had a physician perform code 69633 (tympanoplasty w/o mastoidectomy, with ossicular chain  reconstruction and synthetic prosthesis). He used a PORP (partial ossicular synthetic protheseis)...when coding for the PORP (prosthesis) is it correct to use code D5914 (or D5927 if it is a replacement)? We haven't billed for this before and I want to make sure tht is correct. Thanks in advance


----------



## mbort (Dec 30, 2008)

hmmm I've never used the D codes..I'd be interested in the outcome.  I've always used the L8699 for the PORP.


----------

